# IFC/WE separation



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Though I have DirecTV, I have been curious about a Dish Network topic: I went into Sears today, looked at Dish Network, did some channel flipping, and looked through Dish Network promotional materials.

I noticed that Independent Film Channel and Women's Entertainment are no longer presented as split services -- and that they are now offered by Dish Network as full service programming stations.

I think this is great, and it's the way it should be done. After all, there's a reason why Dish and DirecTV subscribers have gotten away from cable, and split services may be one of many reasons, et al.

My question is this: How long ago did this happen?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

It happened in Late January.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

I totally agree with you, it is the way it should be.
Thanks for replying neilster1, I had no idea.
In the near futurer were going to move this topic over to the Programming forum.......  

DS0816,Thanks for the input, it's always nice to see a new face here


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

It happened on Jan 22 at around 1PM


----------

